# NJ Lobster Closure 2013



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

June 21, 2012 

Dear New Jersey American Lobster Permit Holder; New Jersey Lobster, Conch, Fish Pot License Holder; New Jersey Black Sea Bass Dealer; New Jersey Summer Flounder Dealer; New Jersey Scup Dealer: 

The Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission (ASMFC) has adopted Addendum XVII to the American Lobster Fisheries Management Plan requiring the Southern New England Lobster Management Stock Area to implement a 10% reduction in landings for fishing year 2013. To this end, the New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife has adopted regulations to comply with the ASMFC Plan. 

Effective July 1, 2012, ALL commercial and recreational lobster permit holders authorized to fish in LCMA 4 and/or 5 must, prior to discarding, apply a v-shaped notch in the base of all egg-bearing female lobsters tail flipper. The v-shaped notch must be at least a ¼ inch deep and placed in the base of the pelvic flipper immediately to the right of the center flipper as viewed from the back of the lobster. 

Effective January 1, 2013, A person fishing with any gear type in ASMFC Lobster Conservation Management Area (LCMA) 4 and/or 5 or that has designated LCMA 4 and/or 5 for fishing on their Federal Fisheries or State Lobster Pot Permit shall not take or attempt to take, land, have in his or her possession, sell or offer to sell any American lobster during the closed season of February 1 through March 31. 

During the closed season, all lobster traps in LCMA 4 and/or 5 must be removed from the water. However, a licensee shall have a two week period to remove all lobster traps from when the season closes. In addition, lobster traps may be set one week prior to the season reopening. If the license holder is harvesting other species with lobster trap gear, the lobster trap gear does not need to be removed; however it shall be tended at least every 30 days. 

Also Effective January 1, 2013, A person fishing in ASMFC Lobster Conservation Management Area (LCMA) 3 will not harvest American lobsters less than 3 17/32 inches carapace length or greater than 6 ¾ inches carapace length. 

If you have any questions, please contact the Bureau of Marine Fisheries at 609-748-2020. 

Sincerely, 


Peter Clarke 
Assistant Biologist Fisheries


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*Letter is now online:*

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/2012/lobster_reg.pdf


----------

